# Jeffrey’s “Export to Facebook” plug-in does not delete or replace photos in FB Albums



## Slaytanic (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,
I'm using the amazing Jeffrey's plugin to export photos to Facebook albums, which works perfectly to add new albums and photos to existing albums but I've never been able to make it work in case of deleting or replacing photos in existing albums.. for example, I publish a new album with some photos, then in LR I modify some of the photos and the published collection says they have been modified and must be republished.. if I tell LR to update those published photos, they are not replaced with the new versions in FB album, but they are simply added as new photos, causing duplicates to exist in the published FB album... the same happens with deletion of photos, they are not deleted on the FB side.. is it the normal behavior or should I change something on FB settings to allow LR app to delete photos?

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2013)

It's normal behavior Gianni - Facebook doesn't allow deletion of photos.


----------



## Slaytanic (Sep 15, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's normal behavior Gianni - Facebook doesn't allow deletion of photos.


Thank you Victoria!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 15, 2013)

If you ever have a question about Jeffrey's plugins, just go to his website and add it in the comments section for your plugin.  Jeffrey is very responsive to user input. 
http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/facebook


----------



## Slaytanic (Sep 15, 2013)

clee01l said:


> If you ever have a question about Jeffrey's plugins, just go to his website and add it in the comments section for your plugin.  Jeffrey is very responsive to user input.
> http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/facebook


Already tried but got no answer.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 15, 2013)

Did you check your comment on the web page?  I looked at all comments since July 26 and did not see any thing that looked like it might be yours.


----------



## Slaytanic (Sep 15, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Did you check your comment on the web page?  I looked at all comments since July 26 and did not see any thing that looked like it might be yours.


the problem is that the comment must be approved and it has never been approved. So I came here, where I know that I'll have good answers in few time


----------



## clee01l (Sep 15, 2013)

Slaytanic said:


> the problem is that the comment must be approved and it has never been approved. So I came here, where I know that I'll have good answers in few time


Patience.  Jeffrey is a one man show and unlike here, he has to field ALL of the questions.


----------



## lrfriend (Sep 20, 2013)

I have had the same question to Jeffrey   
I also have to write him 2x to get an answer. But his answer was the same as here in the thread above. 
FB doesn't allow it.


----------



## dharma (Mar 5, 2014)

*Can't add photos to existing albums.*

hi there

sorry, if this sounds a dumb question, but I can't figure out how to add photos to the existing albums as I can't seem to be able to see the existing albums on this plugin anywhere.  i can create new albums and they get listed and then i can add photos on them, but somehow no luck with the existing one.

any help possible with this?

thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## dharma (Mar 5, 2014)

ohh found the answer myself on the Jeffrey's blog.  I simply had to give this plugin more powers by increasing its visibility to public to see all my albums listed there.



    Why are some of my Facebook albums missing in the plugin?    
permalink      ·      Last Updated: Tue Apr 10 10:17:17 2012 UTC         Facebook does not allow you to upload to albums whose visibility is less restrictive than this plugin app's permissions. You can include an excluded album by increasing the app permissions, or restricting the album permissions.
  If you set the app permissions to “Public”, you'll be able to upload to all your albums (with the caveat noted in the next FAQ about “Wall Photos”).
  Note: any changes you make in app or album privacy settings are reflected in the plugin the next time you “refresh list” next to the list of albums.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2014)

Well done Dharma, that was quick!  Thanks for posting the solution, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrsNikon (Mar 14, 2014)

Facebook only allows the person who uploaded an image to delete the image.  To do this you have to go into the FB application and do it that way.  I've deleted photos from albums many times however the Plug-in is not able to do the delete and replace as others have indicated.


----------

